# how do you introduce shrimp into an aquarium??



## ir0n_ma1den (Apr 27, 2007)

I going to buy some shrimp today and need to know how to introduce them into my aquarium. Is it the same as fish?

Also, do ghost shrimp eat algae?


thanks


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Ghost shrimp may eat a little algea but they are mainly scavengers.

You can acclimate them the same as fish, but it is easier to poor the water w/shrimp into a bowl. This way after aclimation you can just scoope them out with a net, instead of having to pour them out into the net which could injure them.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I just net them into the new tank after I level out the two water temps.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

The first time I put a shrimp into one of my tanks, it was a very expensive snack for one of my fish.

I now have at least one tank growing a good number of shrimp. 
How large are the fish that you want to put the shrimp in with? 
Are they aggressive? Have any of them ever been aggressive with smaller fish? 

Good luck with your shrimp and let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

I recommend that you acclimate them to your tank via the drip-line method. This seems like a more consistent way of getting your shrimp used to your water. Also, after you acclimate them to your water and before you put them into the tank, make sure you turn off your lights. That will make them less of a target as they settle into the tank if there are fish already in the tank. Even if you don't have fish, having the lights off will probably help ease any stress the shrimp may experience from being put into a new environment.

Hope that helps


----------

